# Browning Barracuda w/ Etras!!!



## txmade81 (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought a Brand New Browning Barracuda last year and used it three times. Bow has Muzzy reel seat and Rod Tip, Zebco 808, Whisker Biscuit, Cobra Release, and I also have a set of No Gloves I never put on. Ive also got a few knock buttons, pliers and instalation rule. Over $500 in this like new bow but will settle for $350. Will add pics asap!! Pm me if your interested im located in Katy.


----------

